# Convertir panel frontal AC97 a HDaudio



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 21, 2013)

Compañeros del foro saludos, mediante este tema espero solucionar el inconveniente de no poder utilizar las torres o chasis con conector frontal AC97, el cual no funcionan en las nuevas motherboard las cuales traen sistema HDaudio, esto lo hare de una manera sencilla para no tener que entrar a explicar diferencias entre AC97 y HDaudio y mediante imágenes y enunciados les explicare como hacer el montaje.
En esta primera imagen les mostrare los diagramas el primero AC97 y el segundo del HDaudio el cual para los compañeros que tienen conocimientos de electrónica (interpretación de planos) ya sabrán cual es la diferencia entre una tecnología y la otra pero para los que no tiene ese conocimiento por haora les están puestas las imágenes (una imagen vale mas que mil palabras).
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/j4s.png/

En esta segunda imagen les muestro como van puesto los dos pulsadores, que  en este caso Son los dos sensores que indican que hay un conector  (Jack macho) conectado al (Jack hembra) ya sea al auricular o al micrófono (estos dos pulsadores cumplen una función de lógica digital) y su conexión a los pines de la motherboard.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/evvb.jpg/

En esta tercera imagen se muestra el resto de las conexiones, las cuales son las señales de audio es decir es decir Audio R y L y Mic R Y L.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/0uul.jpg/

En esta cuarta imagen les indico como pegar los pulsadores a la tarjeta del panel  frontal y él porque del cambio de lugar de los conectores blancos.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/7dxt.jpg/

En esta quinta imagen se muestra como hacer la conexión entre el pin2 y el pin4 de la resistencia censora de 1K o 1000 ohm.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/ekf9.jpg/

En esta sexta imagen se indican la disposición de los pines según la motherboard es decir al enchufar este conector de esta foto así quedaría la numeración pin por pin
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/fj99.jpg/

link de todas las fotos: http://imageshack.us/g/1/10205978/

Por ultimo si instalan el driver genérico de Windows 7 no les aparecerá el cuadro de dialogo que indica que se ha enchufado o desenchufado un conector pero habrá audio en todos los conectores hembra , pero si instalan el controlador realtekhd (el del parlante rojo) la primera vez que enchufen los jack en los diferentes puertos les abrirá el cuadro de dialogo en el cual ustedes indicaran con un chulito en el icono indicando que fue lo que se conecto es decir se enchufo un auricular, micrófono o parlantes traseros le dan aplicar y luego aceptar,  después de esto no se abrirá más automáticamente el programa realtek  sino que al enchufar o desenchufar se mostrara un pequeño cuadro de dialogo en el icono del parlante que indicara se conectó o desconecto un Jack.


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 22, 2013)

Esto hace que mejore la calidad de sonido(HD)? o solo detecta el tipo de hembra(dispositivo) que uno quiere usar?


----------



## djwash (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola Walter, no eso hace que se pueda usar un Panel frontal de audio AC97 en un mother con conexión HD Audio, pero creo que debe haber una forma mas facil de hacerlo a nivel hardware, y tambien hay una forma de hacerlo a nivel software sin tocar un cable...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 23, 2013)

walter leonardo saludos, compañero de mejorar el sonido o aument*a*rlo no, solo en la cuestion de zumbidos podria ser que el pin4 del HDaudio que no lo conecta el conector AC97 ya que no h*a*y cable *ahí*. y en la práctica es mejor conectar o desconectar un jack que siempre tener que abrir Realtek audio y manipular las opciones especialmente para las damas que le es un poco tedioso.


----------

